# Job searching in the Jalon/Benissa/Calpe area



## dannymajor (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi there all,

Unfortunately because of the situation back in the UK the job I was supposed to be doing here in Spain is no longer available to me, therefore I am looking for work in or around the above mentioned areas.

I am willing to turn my hand to pretty much anything within reason and have experience in a lot of different fields.

For my CV and qualifications please go to my contact information and click on my website.

With thanks

Daniel Major


----------

